
Sheperd Paine: Tips on Building Dioramas (2008) - brudgers
http://www.studium.com/interviews/painefotos.html
======
chadcmulligan
Are Dioramas big in the US? I've only ever heard the term on US TV shows
(notably - community or the Simpsons :-))

~~~
jslabovitz
I’ve mostly heard the term ‘diorama’ in the context of museum exhibits. The
diorama mode seems to have fallen out of favor, replaced by more interactive
(and often digital) and interpretive installations.

Modelmaking as a hobby has been a somewhat popular at various times in the US,
although much less in the past few decades. The high point, as with hobbies
like photography, was probably 1970s-80s. But if you dig a bit, you’ll still
find folks actively building model railroads, airplanes, cars & motorcycles,
etc.

~~~
chadcmulligan
oh ok, yes I was a child of the 80's and it was popular here to, something I'd
been curious about, ta

